# New VC skeletons and zombies for sale



## CursedUNTILLDEATH (Apr 25, 2010)

Hey folks, I have three unopened boxes of VC skelies and a box of unopened zombies for sale. Been sitting around for a while and i haven't had time to do anything with them so figured i'd get rid of them. 
50$ bucks and there yours, US shipping only, Paypal only for payment, pics available if interested.

PM if interested.


----------



## CursedUNTILLDEATH (Apr 25, 2010)

Bump Bump Bump.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Sure you won't post O/S ?


----------



## CursedUNTILLDEATH (Apr 25, 2010)

Hmm if I was to ship O/S what service would you prefer I use for shipment? Fedex is what I typically use, but their rates to Aussie are ridiculous, and UPS is worse...just trying to save you money.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

lol, it is cheaper for you to post a parcel to me in Oz than it is for me to post that same parcel to my next door neighbour !

Do you have an idea what the postage is?


----------



## CursedUNTILLDEATH (Apr 25, 2010)

Just checked USPS and they charge 41.50 for a package to a generic detestation in Oz( based on weight of package). 
That looks to be the cheapest option, Fedex and ups are double.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

They are boxes of 10 Skeletons and 20 Zombies?


----------



## CursedUNTILLDEATH (Apr 25, 2010)

Correct sir, so thirty skeletons and twenty zombies in total, all in the box's, still wrapped in plastic.


----------



## CursedUNTILLDEATH (Apr 25, 2010)

Bumpity bump bump


----------

